# -2,-3

## StudentkaKat

.    (.,/) -2  -3.     .     ...  ? ...  ?????? ?.... 
  .  ?   ?! !!

----------


## StudentkaKat

.  ...        2  3, 3   29.     ..   ...   .   :2  3   3  -29

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,     .

----------

> ,   ,     .


    ?,  -( ?)  ..
 ..  -

----------


## Svetishe

,  , -,, ,   .    ,     .

----------


## StudentkaKat

,   .. - ,     :     160000..           ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    " "

----------


## StudentkaKat

/     ???     : ....    .   ,   .

----------


## StudentkaKat

,  --   ...      2,     ,  .... :   .    ((((.
  :   3        ...?

----------


## Svetishe

/           .          ,   .            ,        ,   .

----------


## StudentkaKat

[QUOTE=Svetishe;52147767]           ,        ,   .[/QUO

          ,   ..   "    "  ...?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,

----------


## StudentkaKat

,  ,.        ??

----------


## Svetishe

:  , ,  , - ,  .   , , ,     - .
    ,     ,    .

----------


## StudentkaKat

,  !      ...       .
!!!!
   : -3.        160000.         
 .. ???
           ....  ... ....     ,     ....

----------


## Svetishe

,       160000  -2 ,   -3   ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## StudentkaKat

2        ???   3     , ,     ??? ???

----------


## Svetishe

-2  ,  -3       -2

----------


## StudentkaKat

...     -2..    .    2 .     ...   2: .  .,-  .
      ,   .           .  ?  ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  .     ,  ,      -12,   -2.    ,        -2.

----------

???           ????      ??????????

----------


## Svetishe

.      ,    .

----------


## anna-m2008

!      -2  -3: 
  -2                ,      -  ?
     -3??????????????????????
   !!!!!!! :Frown:

----------

, -    5 -

----------

.
, :
   -15  .
  2 3.
       -2,      -
   ?   .

.

----------


## Svetishe

:Wow:       -15  -? 


> -2,      -
>    ?


  . .         01     ?

----------

> -15  -?   . .         01     ?


     .    ,        (.    .   .  -15.   :  -15    .    .   -15.  .... 
     . 
    , ,     -2 .

----------

: ?
     40 000 ,    ?   :Embarrassment:      ?

----------

?
 -  ,   -2    ,           ?
, -.

----------

-2,-3  .       . , ,       *%,      ?           ? (        6 , .. 6 )

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,     .    .

----------

-,  -2    -   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,       .      ,       .       ...    -   ,   - .

----------

